# Bergbau / Kräuterkunde auf einmal?



## Toyuki (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi ich wollt mal wissen ob es ein addon gibt wo man die beiden berufe auf der Karten angezeigt haben kann (die vorkommen). Ich weiß viele werden Gatherer sagen aber das Addon hatte ich mal und kann mich damit aber leider net anfreunden. 
Vielen dank für die Hilfe

Toyuki


----------



## Pomela (16. Oktober 2007)

schade, ich hatte dir den Gatherer empfohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (16. Oktober 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> schade, ich hatte dir den Gatherer empfohlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das prinzip is ja nice bloß 2 sachen stören mich
1. iwie hab ich nie ne große db gefunde die ich benutzt hätte können
2. er zeigt alle spawns an und ich würde lieber nur spawns haben wo die warscheinlichkeit über 90% das da was spawnt (auch oft ) weil immer iwo langrennen und 90% der spawns sind leer ist depremierent^^


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (16. Oktober 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hi ich wollt mal wissen ob es ein addon gibt wo man die beiden berufe auf der Karten angezeigt haben kann (die vorkommen). Ich weiß viele werden Gatherer sagen aber das Addon hatte ich mal und kann mich damit aber leider net anfreunden.
> Vielen dank für die Hilfe
> 
> Toyuki




Für die gelben Punkte auf der Minimap, kann ich nur sagen: No Go ... 
Diese werden durch die Fähigkeiten Mineraliensuche und Kräutersuche angezeigt, von welchen nur jeweils eine aktiv sein kann.

Als Alternative zu Gatherer kann ich nur noch Cartographer empfehlern und dessen Plugins  (ACE2- Addon) WoW-Ace Homepage


----------



## Pomela (16. Oktober 2007)

Neu! Gatherer Addon mit kompletter Datenbank zum runterladen.. bitte folge der Installationsanweisung  http://gathereraddon.com/dl/

Stimmt, er zeigt alle Spawns an... ohne gurkst du durch die Gegend ohne überhaupt genau zu wissen, wo ein Spawn wäre ^^ 

und dass bei den meisten Spots grad nix da ist, liegt an deinen farmenden Mitspielern und an der Respawnzeit. Es wird gemunkelt, dass es in jedem Land eine feste Anzahl von Spots gibt, die dann auch tatsächlich da ist. Baust du einen ab, dann erscheint an anderer Stelle einer.


----------

